# MACNA 21 is coming to Atlantic City, NJ September 25-27, 200



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

*MACNA 21 is coming to Atlantic City, NJ September 25-27, 2009!* We've arranged for rooms in the beautiful Sheraton Atlantic City (they're selling fast though so don't delay), which is connected via walkway to the Convention Center. Folks who fly Spirit Air can fly directly into The Atlantic City International Airport and the Philadelphia International Airport is an easy drive to the hotel. We already have half of our current vendor spaces sold and expect the rest of the booths to move quickly. 

There is an *$89 discount admission* that lets you experience all 3 days of the conference speakers, trade show floor, Friday Night reception, Saturday Night Banquet and Sunday raffles! This discount admission is available *through October 31*. Be sure to sign up before then for the best price on the full conference passes.

For those who haven't been, MACNA (The Marine Aquarium Conference of North America) is a three day conference for the saltwater enthusiast with more than 20 speakers giving presentations on many aspects of the saltwater aquarium hobby. We have an 83,000sqft trade show space with over 100 booths filled with manufacturers, distributors and coral farmers. MACNA is the oldest saltwater aquarium conference and at last year's conference there were more than 1500 attendees. 

With the beaches, boardwalk and Casinos just a 4 block walk from the hotel and ample shopping in between, there is plenty for family and friends to do if they come with you to Atlantic City. Come early, stay long. The Jersey beaches are beautiful in September with warm waters and strong sun still plentiful.

Please use this thread to ask questions you may have and we will be by to answer them. You can also check out our website. www.macnaxxi.com 

*See you all in Atlantic City!*


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey everyone! Be sure to register by October 31 so that you can take advantage of the early registration discounts -- The current price is $89 but that can't last. After October 31 the prices will be $119 for the full conference passes. Post here to show your support when you're registered!


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

Hope everyone enjoyed Thanksgiving! With an eye towards the upcoming holidays, we realize that many folks are just now considering what special gift to get (or put on their list). What else but a pair of tickets to the the largest saltwater aquarium conference?!

For the more than 200 who have signed up already – we do thank you! You (and those of you who have not yet picked up your tickets) might be interested to know some more details of the event.

Our Friday night reception has taken a turn for the entertaining! We know there just isn't enough time in the day for chatting with fellow reefers so we'll spend Friday night networking, chatting and enjoying each other's company. We’ll be bringing in a band with a local start to entertain us – The NERDS (sorry, Springstein & Bon Jovi were both already booked). The Official Homepage of The Nerds. All along the Jersey Shore they are considered a local legend and truly one of the great cover bands to hit the scene. They have played from Carnagie Hall to the White house and many places in between. 

Saturday night's banquet guests will have the pleasure of seeing *Mr. John Chatterton*, a speaker that I can assure you will find both engaging and entertaining. John Chatterton is one of the world's most accomplished and well-known wreck divers. He is the star of the book _Shadow Divers_, in which he was instrumental in discovering and identifying a German U-Boat that sank off the coast of new Jersey. He is a co-host for 57 episodes of the popular History Channel series Deep Sea Detectives. He is also a consultant to the film and television industries and has worked with 20th Century Fox, Paramount Pictures, and CBS. Most recently John worked with a crew solve the 90 year mystery of the *true* reason for the rapid sinking of the Titanic. More of his bio can be found here: 

This event is a truly *hobbyist* driven event (with over 20 speakers speaking on topics that hobbyists want to hear!). Those who have attended in the past already know that your fish and corals will appreciate all the knowledge (and perhaps prizes) you’ll bring back along with the memories of putting faces to all the Usernames you know from the boards!

Stay tuned for our next installment of MACNA XXI where we'll tell you about the vendors who have signed on so far to make Atlantic City a conference not to miss!

In case you haven't already, here's the link to sign up: Macna XXI - Registration


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

*HEY*---_*DID YOU FORGET 
ABOUT THE NJRC SPONSORED 
MACNA XXI
in beautiful Atlantic City!!!
September 25,26,27 2009
BUY your ticket (s) NOW before the end of 
MAY
when the current discount expires
*_​ 
*NOW thru the END of MAY

Full Conference $119.00
3 Day ( no evening events ) $79.00
Single Day Pass $35.00*​


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

If you've never been to a MACNA before and if you're wondering if this event is for you the answer is a resounding *YES*! Like our Trade Show & Symposium last October, this event will feature many local and national vendors as well as speakers from around the country! This year's theme focuses on bringing the technique and technology of the pros into the hands of the hobbyists! We're looking forward to many hands on presentations for the attendees. 

Things are really ramping up to MACNA XXI. We have the majority of our speakers listed on the *SCHEDULE* and the *VENDOR FLOOR* is filling in quickly with more than 70 vendors listed so far!

In case you didn't hear, Friday night's party will feature headline band *The Nerds* for your entertainment while you socialize with the folks that you haven't seen since last year's MACNA. Saturday night we will enjoy a presentation by *John Chatterton*, subject of the book Shadow Divers and host of the TV show Deep Sea Detectives.

Be sure to buy some raffle tickets at a discount when you register. The big screen TV was such a hot raffle item at New Jersey Reefers Club's AMAZING RAFFLES last year, we will again be raffling off a Super Big Screen TV along with lots of other goodies (both reef and non-reef related). Our vendors have already started the donation list including two really great tank setups. Keep an eye on *Macna XXI - Home* for more information.

The current conference discount expires on May 31 and the prices will go up as a result. Be sure to lock in at the current price as soon as possible (the prices will be $159 come September). 

The current prices are:
Full Conference Pass (Includes Fri&Sat Evening Events) : $119
1-Day Conference Pass (No evening events) : $35
3-Day Conference Pass (No evening events) : $79


Those who will be staying at the *Sheraton Atlantic City*, host hotel of MACNA XXI should reserve their rooms as the block is selling out quickly and there will be no additional availability!

Hope to see _you_ in Atlantic City!


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

With May 31 just a few days away, be sure to purchase your tickets TODAY before the early discounts are eliminated. 

The current prices are:
Full Conference Pass (Includes Fri&Sat Evening Events) : $119 going up to $139
1-Day Conference Pass (No evening events) : $35 going up to $45
3-Day Conference Pass (No evening events) : $79 going up to $99

Looking forward to seeing you all in September!


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

*Macna xxi*

So, You've been hearing a lot about this MACNA XXI thing, right? But you're not too sure what it's all about? To start it's being held in Atlantic City, NJ. September 25th, 26th and 27th. MACNA stands for Marine Aquarium Conference of North America. The name may be misleading to you, maybe you think that this isn't something that you can attend? Well, we're here to tell you that you CAN attend, and if you're an everyday average reefer that's even more of a reason to come! (more to follow on that subject!)
MACNA is a three day event. You may be thinking, what could you possibly do for three days that has to do with your saltwater reef tank? Well, let me tell you! It's a great place to LEARN. There will be some of the industries leading speakers, touching on all sorts of topics that range from water flow, chemistry, aquascaping, water filtering, keeping/breeding ornamental fish and so much more! Now, we also understand that not everyone likes to sit and listen to someone speak. There really is no worry here, you can head on over to the trade show floor. This is where you're probably going to be overwhelmed. (but in a good way...trust us!) 
The trade show floor (or the exhibitor area) is where you'll find all of the latest and greatest products for your saltwater reef (or fish!) tank. There are way too many vendors to list, you're probably better off just heading on over to the MACNA XXI website and looking at the EXHIBITOR MAP. If after looking at that you're still not happy, there will also be workshops demonstrating everyday reefing techniques located around the exhibitor hall! 
Ok, maybe you would like to bring your spouse or significant other but they really aren't into reefing. Well, a good selling point would be that this years MACNA is being held in Atlantic City, NJ. I'm pretty sure most of you have at least heard of it. There are lots of things to do there during the day (or night) including the beach, boardwalk, casino's, and plenty of shopping. In addition to that, they may also enjoy listening to The Nerds (a local NJ band) that will be playing at our Friday night reception. Then at the banquet (yes, a banquet too!) on Saturday night, John Chatterton will be speaking. He is featured in the book Shadow Divers and has also been on the History Channels Deep Sea Detectives. 
So in a nutshell, you get three days FILLED with Speakers, Vendors, Workshops, Raffle Prizes (yes, those too!) and a chance to meet and hang out with other reefers from around the country! It doesn't get much better than that. 
So come on out and visit us in Atlantic City, New Jersey on September 25th, 26th and 27th. You and the family are sure to have a wonderful time! 
Visit MACNA XXI for the full details!


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

Well ladies and gentlemen, it's THAT time again! Time to start leaking out some of the fantastic raffle items that we'll have at this years MACNA. If you've ever been to an NJRC Frag Swap, you know that we don't mess around when it comes to raffles . . . we love to make it worth your while! And this year, we're hosting MACNA, and well that's like a 3 Day Frag Swap on Steroids. With that in mind, it would be completely wrong of us to do raffles on one day only. We NEEEEEEED to do them ALL THREE DAYS and that's just what we plan to do. Yep, raffles Friday, raffles Saturday and ridiculous raffles on Sunday. Here is just a teeny tiny, little glimpse of what we have in store (we wouldn't want to tip our hat this early, trust us, there's MUCH more to come!):

• Nautilus EX 30 Skimmer, 
• PSK-75H Hang-on Protein Skimmer, 
• MP10, MP20 and MP40W Vortech setups…that’s three separate setups 
• Artificial Reef #31, 
• Geo 612 Calcium Reactor, 
• United Pet Group tank, stand and canopy, 
• 180g All Glass tank and stand with a MarcoRocks custom rock creation, and an Aquatinics Constellation Hybrid light fixture, 
• Great White 300gpd RO/DI unit.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

should i leak the big three prizes? :wink:


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> should i leak the big three prizes? :wink:


Maybe Monday night.
mm


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's JUST a BRIEF list of some of the GREEEEAT raffles you would be missing out on if your NOT going to MACNA XXI in Altantic City!!!!


*Two Little Fishies*:

1 - AquaStik red 2 oz
1 - AquaStik gray 2 oz 
1 - CorAffix 2 oz 
1 - C-Balance 32 oz
1 - ReVive 
1 - PhosBan 150 Gram 
1 - ZoPlan 
1 - pH Balance 450 gram 
1 - HydroCarbon 1 L 
1 - Kalkwasser 1 lb
1 - PhosBan Reactor 150

*Aqua FX*:

Great White 300 gpd RO/DI Unit

*Marco Rocks and Aquatinics*:
Full 180g setup. 
The setup includes a 180g All Glass tank and stand, a MarcoRocks custom rock creation, and an Aquatinics Constellation Hybrid light fixture.

*Aquatic Life*:

Aquatic Life CO2 Regulator w/Integrated Solenoid Valve 
Aquatic Life pH Controller/ORP Monitor with Probes 
Aquatic Life 100 GPD Computer Controlled RO/DI System

*ESV*:

8 - B-Ionic Calcium Buffer System 64 fl. oz. units
2 - Gallons B-Ionic Magnesium * 
2 - Gallons ESV Granular Activated Carbon 
2 - ESV Calcium Hydroxide (Kalkwasser Powder) 4 lbs.

*Eshopps*:

PSK-75H, Hang-on Protein Skimmer, designed for tanks 10-75 Gallons

*Premium Aquatics*:

Geo 612 Calcium Reactor

*United Pet Group*:

72 x 36 Red Oak Stand 
72 x 36 Red Oak Canopy 
72x36x27 300g Standard Tank Black
72x36 Glass Canopy 
Model 4 fits- 180, 200 DD, 220xh, 250 DD, 265, 300 DD
ML high end light, HQI

*Rod's Food*:

10 Large Packs of their Original Blend Food

*Tropiquarium*:

$50.00 Gift Certificate

*Allquatics*:

$50.00 Gift Certificate

*The Fish Factory*:

$50.00 Gift Certificate

*Ocean Gallery II*:

TWO Wyoming White Ocellaris Clowns from C-Quest

*Instant Reef*:

"Instant" Artificial Reef #31

*Eco Tech Marine*:

Three Vortec Setups: MP10, MP20 and MP40W

*Captain Nemo's Aquarium Superstore*: 

Nautilus EX 30 Skimmer


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

We just had to share these....check out these 3 great prizes .....
But, there's just one catch----you have to BE THERE to win!!!!

Get your ticket NOW!!!! Go to Macna XXI - Home 





Friday, a Nikon D40 camera with an 18-55mm lens will be among the prizes raffled off.....









Saturday, a Dell Inspiron 1525 workbook is one of the raffle prizes....









Sunday, you could walk away with a 52 inch Sony Bravia LCD TV. Just the tip of the iceburgh on Raffle Sunday!


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

At MACNA XXI, NJ Reefers Club is providing for your listening pleasure: speakers, speakers, and more speakers.
Nope, not the square kind. The kind of speaker that you can learn from, learn how to better your Fish/Reef tank.!!!
These are the speakers we're talking about.....​ 
Adams 
Brightwell 
Calfo 
Coppolino 
Credabel 
Delbeek 
Dieck 
Fellman 
Feldman 
Fenner 
Kayal 
Grassinger 
Jedlicki 
Joshi 
Jury 
Kohen 
Levenson 
Michael 
Marini 
Sprung 
Moe 
Pro 
Reed 
Ross 
Tetreault 
Wittenrich 
Yaiullo​ 

One thing to remember....you have to BE THERE to hear them.​ 
Tickets are available online. Check it out! 
www.macnaxxi.com​


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's a note from one of our MANY exhibitors:
_"MACNA is probably one of the most important events of the year. It is a NATIONAL event that is hosted by a different club in the US each year. Reefkeepers in the tri-state area are very lucky that this year it is in New Jersey. It's really a 2 part event, both of which can be extremely valuable to reefkeepers. You'll have manufacturers and the larger vendors from all over the US at this show in the exhibit hall. This is were you can learn about the latest and greatest equipment available for your tanks. You'll be able to talk with online vendors that you usually only deal with via email. This gives you a chance to meet the people behind the scenes._
_The second part of MACNA are the speakers. By far this is where you will pick up the most info. I would recommend that you take a look at the list of speakers and topics on the MACNA site make a hit list of the speakers that you want to hear. The workshops are very special in that they are up close and personal. I would highly suggest that you visit at least one workshop each day._
_MACNA is also a great way to meet others in forums across the country that you have been involved in. Many forums will have a booth at MACNA and you'll find the more active members of the forums will be hanging around the booth._
_If you plan ahead, you'll have plenty of time to walk thru the exhibit hall many times, listen to some speakers and join in the workgroups, making your visit to MACNA a really enlightened experience."_ -- *Brian Griffin, Ocean Gallery Aquatics*
Wondering which vendors are going to be there? Here's the floor plan... so far!


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

Its getting close...real close
In just a few short weeks MACNA XXI, September 25,26,27 at the Convention Center in Altantic City , New Jersey will be here.
If you've ever been to MACNA you know what you'll be missing....
If you 've *NEVER* been to MACNA, you don't want to miss it!!!!

Here's why:
*-30 Industry renowned Special Guest speakers
-Workshops right on the trade show floor
-Raffles ( Fri, Sat, Sun )
-Friday Night with the NERDS
-Saturday Night Banquet with Special Guest Speaker Richie Kohler
-100 Saltwater/Reefkeeping Industry Vendors*

Now's the time to go to the website Macna XXI - Home and get your ticket.

You have to be there to experience it.....
and it'll be an experience you won't want to miss!!!

SEPTEMBER 10 the pre-show discounts end
Full Conference is $139, will be $159
3 Day Pass ( no evening events ) is $99, will be $109
Single Day Pass ( no evening events ) is $45, will be $55

Checks will only be accepted through September 10. 
After that you'll need to use Paypal to complete your registration.

Purchase Evening event passes for your traveling companions:
Friday Night: $35
Saturday Night: $45
Both Nights: $70

Register today to save!​


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

We've summarized all of the MACNA topics here for you at a glance. The names below link to their bio and topic synopsis on the MACNA XXI website.

Jake Adams: Jake will be giving a overview of how water flow behaves in basic aquarium shapes
Chris Brightwell: _Coming Soon!_ 
Anthony Calfo: _Coming Soon!_ 
John Coppolino: Angelfish in Reef Aquaria: From QT and Adaptation to Pairing and Spawning
Justin Credabel: Grafting and Fusing Coral 
J. Charles Delbeek : The Ultimate Living Room Aquarium: Helping to Raise Public Awareness of Coral Reefs in a BIG Way! 
Jose Dieck : Calcium Reactors… In, Out and Everything in Between
Scott Fellman : Home propagation of Gracilaria for Fun and Food! 
Ken Feldman : Tracking the fate of organic carbon through the marine aquarium. 
Robert Fenner : The Pros & Cons of Hitchhikers in the Reef Aquarium 
Lindsey Kayal : Bryopsis and Its Control in The Reef Aquarium 
Richie Kohler : Shadow Divers, Searching for Hitler's Lost Sub 
Jim Grassinger : Water conservation in RO/DI water making with dual membranes 
Kelly Jedlicki : _Coming Soon!_ 
Sanjay Joshi : Lighting Measurement 
Chris Jury : From Molecules to Monoliths, Calcification on Coral Reefs 
Kevin Kohen : High-Tech Home Larvae Rearing System to raise the elusive McCulloch’s Clownfish- (Amphiprion mccullochi) 
Marc Levenson : Working With Acrylics - Demonstration 
Scott W. Michael : _Coming Soon!_ 
Frank Marini Ph.D. : _Coming Soon!_ 
Ray Owczarzak : Tips and Tricks for Plumbing your Reef Tank 
Julian Sprung : Accidental hybridization: Sharing of genes among sea-dwelling creatures, with many evolutionary consequences 
Martin Moe : Rearing an Urchin in the Florida Keys, Implications for the coral reefs and marine aquarists 
Steven Pro : Propagation as a Business: From Frag Tank to Full Facility 
Randy Reed : _Coming Soon!_ 
Rich Ross : Keeping Cephalopods; An Alien in your tank 
Marc Tetreault : Aquascaping with Dry rock “Tips and tricks” 
Matthew Wittenrich : New Ideas and Approaches in Reef Fish Propagation 
Joe Yaiullo : Building and Maintaining a Sexy 20,000 Gallon Reef Tank


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

We've summarized all of the MACNA topics here for you at a glance. The names below link to their bio and topic synopsis on the MACNA XXI website.

Jake Adams: Jake will be giving a overview of how water flow behaves in basic aquarium shapes
Chris Brightwell: _Coming Soon!_ 
Anthony Calfo: _Coming Soon!_ 
John Coppolino: Angelfish in Reef Aquaria: From QT and Adaptation to Pairing and Spawning
Justin Credabel: Grafting and Fusing Coral 
J. Charles Delbeek : The Ultimate Living Room Aquarium: Helping to Raise Public Awareness of Coral Reefs in a BIG Way! 
Jose Dieck : Calcium Reactors… In, Out and Everything in Between
Scott Fellman : Home propagation of Gracilaria for Fun and Food! 
Ken Feldman : Tracking the fate of organic carbon through the marine aquarium. 
Robert Fenner : The Pros & Cons of Hitchhikers in the Reef Aquarium 
Lindsey Kayal : Bryopsis and Its Control in The Reef Aquarium 
Richie Kohler : Shadow Divers, Searching for Hitler's Lost Sub 
Jim Grassinger : Water conservation in RO/DI water making with dual membranes 
Kelly Jedlicki : _Coming Soon!_ 
Sanjay Joshi : Lighting Measurement 
Chris Jury : From Molecules to Monoliths, Calcification on Coral Reefs 
Kevin Kohen : High-Tech Home Larvae Rearing System to raise the elusive McCulloch’s Clownfish- (Amphiprion mccullochi) 
Marc Levenson : Working With Acrylics - Demonstration 
Scott W. Michael : _Coming Soon!_ 
Frank Marini Ph.D. : _Coming Soon!_ 
Ray Owczarzak : Tips and Tricks for Plumbing your Reef Tank 
Julian Sprung : Accidental hybridization: Sharing of genes among sea-dwelling creatures, with many evolutionary consequences 
Martin Moe : Rearing an Urchin in the Florida Keys, Implications for the coral reefs and marine aquarists 
Steven Pro : Propagation as a Business: From Frag Tank to Full Facility 
Randy Reed : _Coming Soon!_ 
Rich Ross : Keeping Cephalopods; An Alien in your tank 
Marc Tetreault : Aquascaping with Dry rock “Tips and tricks” 
Matthew Wittenrich : New Ideas and Approaches in Reef Fish Propagation 
Joe Yaiullo : Building and Maintaining a Sexy 20,000 Gallon Reef Tank


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

*Pssssttttt…. There’s still time before the webmaster has a chance to update the pricing. Get your MACNA XXI Ticket NOW, before the discount ends!*
Its getting close...real close
In just a few short weeks MACNA XXI, September 25,26,27 at the Convention Center in Altantic City , New Jersey will be here.
If you've ever been to MACNA you know what you'll be missing....
If you 've *NEVER* been to MACNA, you don't want to miss it!!!!

Here's why:
*-30 Industry renowned Special Guest speakers
-Workshops right on the trade show floor
-Raffles ( Fri, Sat, Sun )
-Friday Night with the NERDS
-Saturday Night Banquet with Special Guest Speaker Richie Kohler
-100 Saltwater/Reefkeeping Industry Vendors*

Now's the time to go to the website Macna XXI - Home and get your ticket.

You have to be there to experience it.....
and it'll be an experience you won't want to miss!!!

SEPTEMBER 10 the pre-show discounts end
Full Conference is $139, will be $159
3 Day Pass ( no evening events ) is $99, will be $109
Single Day Pass ( no evening events ) is $45, will be $55

Checks will only be accepted through September 10. 
After that you'll need to use Paypal to complete your registration.

Purchase Evening event passes for your traveling companions:
Friday Night: $35
Saturday Night: $45
Both Nights: $70

Register today to save!​


----------



## GDSmith56 (Sep 14, 2009)

Is the Trade Show floor open to non-registrants ?

We'll be in NY for most of the weekend but would like to swing by the Conference late Sunday afternoon. Is it possible to visit the show floor w/o being registered for the daily session ?


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

GDSmith56 said:


> Is the Trade Show floor open to non-registrants ?
> 
> We'll be in NY for most of the weekend but would like to swing by the Conference late Sunday afternoon. Is it possible to visit the show floor w/o being registered for the daily session ?


 
Tickets will be required for anyone entering the trade show floor. They will be available for purchase at the registration desk throughout the weekend.


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

*GREAT NEWS !!!*
The show has received such outstanding support from our fellow hobbyists and industry vendors, NJRC has decided to extend the pre-show prices allowing more of our very loyal and supportive hobbyists to enjoy this industry leading event! 
NJ Reefers Club will be extending our pre-show discounts until we cut off web orders on September 21.
Pre-show Full Conference is $139, At the door will be $159
Pre-show 3 Day Pass ( no evening events ) is $99, At the door will be $109
Pre-show Single Day Pass ( no evening events ) is $45, At the door will be $55
Get YOUR ticket TODAY and help make this the best MACNA ever!!! 
Go to www.macnaxxi.com


----------



## MACNAXXI (Sep 22, 2008)

Act now, while supplies last! We will continue web orders until Monday 9/21. Due to the overwhelming response we are nearing capacity at the banquet and reception. Be sure to get your full conference pass now to avoid being locked out of the party!

See you next week!


----------

